# Ameriscot in The Hot Seat !



## boozercruiser (Mar 8, 2016)

_

I am starting this thread at 3.00AM in the morning GMT time, and I am off to beddy bye byes now.
Ameriscot is due to start her three day term at 8.00AM, so please be patient waiting for her!__

1. VickyNightowl has now left The Hot Seat.

_*2. Ameriscot*
_3. Ralphy_
_4. Ina_
_5. Sifuphil
6. Boozercruiser
7. Ken n tx
8. Pappy
9. Hanfonius
10. Lydiag 
11. Gail.s
12. Arachne
13. Bobw235
14. Whatinthe 
15. Shalimar
16. Lon
17. Mariana
18. fureverywhere_​

Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this thread is all about...

The thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here.
Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? 
I don't really know, as that is for you to decide.
The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 3 days (72 hours, or possibly more) answering questions as and when they can.
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our Ami did a rather sterling job in answering her particular questions.
I for one feel that I know a lot about her than I did before, which gives me a warm glow.
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is *Ameriscot*, and I must thank her for that.
She will be there until Saturday when I will ask the next person what time they would like to start.

For a first question to get her going, I would like to ask Ameriscot...

Have you been feeling rather apprehensive or nervous at all about stepping into that seat?
And are there any situations that you do get rather nervous about, such as going to the Dentist for instance?
Or do you have nerves of steel?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 8, 2016)

Oy that you can add me to the list...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Annie!

What do Scotsman  really wear under the kilt?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

Annie, do you have any pets?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> For a first question to get her going, I would like to ask Ameriscot...
> 
> Have you been feeling rather apprehensive or nervous at all about stepping into that seat?
> And are there any situations that you do get rather nervous about, such as going to the Dentist for instance?
> Or do you have nerves of steel?



A wee bit apprehensive as to what some of the questions might be as I'll have to answer honestly.

No, I do not have nerves of steel.  I do get nervous about the dentist or anything that will involve pain.  I used to be a basket case before job interviews.  I will be a nervous wreck when I stay up all night on November 8th this year.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Annie!
> 
> What do Scotsman  really wear under the kilt?



My Scotsman wears his boxers.  I haven't looked under anyone else's kilt.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Annie, do you have any pets?



I would dearly love to have a couple of dogs (I'd love a golden retriever, hubby a black lab). We're in an ideal location for dogs.  However, we travel too much to have any pets.  We're gone 3 months in the winter, 1 month in summer, and short and sometimes impulsive trips during the rest of the year.  If our stepdaughter didn't live 5 hours away we would co-own a dog so we'd have a built in dog-sitter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I would dearly love to have a couple of dogs (I'd love a golden retriever, hubby a black lab). We're in an ideal location for dogs.  However, we travel too much to have any pets.  We're gone 3 months in the winter, 1 month in summer, and short and sometimes impulsive trips during the rest of the year.  If our stepdaughter didn't live 5 hours away we would co-own a dog so we'd have a built in dog-sitter.



That's what I suspected - that's a shame. But also, maybe a blessing ... thank you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> That's what I suspected - that's a shame. But also, maybe a blessing ... thank you.



We almost got one a few years ago.  We have half an acre with a stone wall all around it and a big gate.  Also a huge beach out front at low tide where neighbours walk their dogs.  Ideal.  Sigh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

How about one of those purse-dogs? Would you consider that? He could travel with you ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> How about one of those purse-dogs? Would you consider that? He could travel with you ...



No way!  I wouldn't put a dog through long flights in a cage.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> No way!  I wouldn't put a dog through long flights in a cage.



Good for you - thank you.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oy that you can add me to the list...



Consider yourself done F.
And thank you for being willing to take the plunge!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Booze, our Australian pals seem to be left out.  Are any of the volunteers Aussies?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie,  if you still lived across the pond,  would you be a Trump fan?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Ameriscot, and I can see that you have already made a good start answering those interesting questions with interesting answers.
Thank you for that.
Now then, I am pretty sure I know the answer to this question after 'discussions'  in other threads.
But for the purpose of this particular thread, and for everyone else's insight into you...

Which way will you vote on 23rd June 2016 in the forthcoming United Kingdom referendum in respect of the EU leave or stay vote.
Are you a stay inner, or a get outer? 
And if you could give a little reasoning in respect of why you intend to vote that way, then this would be a bonus. 
Cheers.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> Annie,  if you still lived across the pond,  would you be a Trump fan?



:what1::noway:    but you already knew that.  


Why would where I live have anything to do with it?  I'm still a citizen and still vote.  I get SS from the US.  My family lives in the US.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Booze, our Australian pals seem to be left out.  Are any of the volunteers Aussies?



Good point Ameriscot.
Good point.
This forum does have rather a lot of different nationalities.
A person's insight from as many countries as possible, would add to the flavour of what is in this particular pot!


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie, what are your three favorite things about living in Scotland?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Ameriscot, and I can see that you have already made a good start answering those interesting questions with interesting answers.
> Thank you for that.
> Now then Ameriscot, I am pretty sure I know the answer to this question after 'discussions'  in other threads.
> But for the purpose of this particular thread, and for everyone else's insight into you...
> ...



I will vote to stay in the EU.  There certainly are negatives about being in the EU but I think the benefits outweigh them.  Trade, freedom of movement, jobs, freedom to emigrate to any country in the EU, and selfish reasons - mobile tariifs are cheap with my UK mobile, entitlement to health care in the EU when I travel, no visa needed.  Scotland needs it EU immigrants as the population is not growing. We need skilled workers and people who will open businesses here.  

My husband and two of our friends are entitled to Irish citizenship which they are all applying for.  Leaves me out though.  They will still be EU citizens, I would not.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Annie, what are your three favorite things about living in Scotland?



The gorgeous, jaw dropping scenery.
The Scots - their humour, their friendliness, their laid back attitudes.
The NHS. 

etc etc etc.


----------



## oldman (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> No way!  I wouldn't put a dog through long flights in a cage.



United Airlines has a very serious list of requirements before pets will be transported. Even still, being trapped in the cargo hold for how ever many hours is still a very traumatic experience for the animal. I have seen, on occasions, dead animals being removed from the belly of the plane. It breaks my heart, but the owner is advised several times of the risks. Most animals that have died have not done so because of the elements, but because of the trauma. When I was in the cockpit and my First Officer would look over the manifest and cargo, he would advise me that we have "X" amount of pets in the hold. I never minded carrying service dogs or even small dogs in the cabin, but when I knew dogs, cats, etc. were underneath, for some reason, I just never enjoyed the flight knowing that we had animals in the hold that were very uncomfortable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

oldman said:


> United Airlines has a very serious list of requirements before pets will be transported. Even still, being trapped in the cargo hold for how ever many hours is still a very traumatic experience for the animal. I have seen, on occasions, dead animals being removed from the belly of the plane. It breaks my heart, but the owner is advised several times of the risks. Most animals that have died have not done so because of the elements, but because of the trauma. When I was in the cockpit and my First Officer would look over the manifest and cargo, he would advise me that we have "X" amount of pets in the hold. I never minded carrying service dogs or even small dogs in the cabin, but when I knew dogs, cats, etc. were underneath, for some reason, I just never enjoyed the flight knowing that we had animals in the hold that were very uncomfortable.



I've heard horror stories of pets in the hold.  I couldn't do that.  Our last trip was 1 hour flight.  Then a 7 hour flight.  Then 10 hours in a hotel (where's the dog then?).  Then 7 1/2 hour flight.  No way!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I will vote to stay in the EU.  There certainly are negatives about being in the EU but I think the benefits outweigh them.  Trade, freedom of movement, jobs, freedom to emigrate to any country in the EU, and selfish reasons - mobile tariifs are cheap with my UK mobile, entitlement to health care in the EU when I travel, no visa needed.  Scotland needs it EU immigrants as the population is not growing. We need skilled workers and people who will open businesses here.
> 
> My husband and two of our friends are entitled to Irish citizenship which they are all applying for.  Leaves me out though.  They will still be EU citizens, I would not.



Thank you for that Ameriscot.
Me being a leaver, I might just have a 'chat' with you in another thread which is talking about the subject! 
That obviously would not be appropriate in your thread here and now.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Do you floss daily?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Do you floss daily?



Not only do I floss every day, I also use interdental brushes daily.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 9, 2016)

What are your feelings about capital punishment?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> What are your feelings about capital punishment?



I am opposed to it as far too many people have been executed and it was learned later they were innocent.  IMO it is more of a punishment to spend life in prison than to be killed.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

How many times do you brush a day and with what brand of toothpaste?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> How many times do you brush a day and with what brand of toothpaste?



These are very deep questions, Ralphy.  I brush twice a day with Sensodyne.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, I have always been known for getting past the veneer.  Now, do you shampoo daily?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, I have always been known for getting past the veneer.  Now, do you shampoo daily?



No.  Every 2 days.  Except in Thailand and then it's twice a day.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 9, 2016)

What is the most valuable life lesson you would hope to impart to your grandchildren?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> What is the most valuable life lesson you would hope to impart to your grandchildren?



Don't spend a lot of time worrying about what other people think of you.  Be true to yourself.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmm, does this mean that you don't shower daily in Scotland?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, does this mean that you don't shower daily in Scotland?



One can shower without washing their hair!  I use a showercap.  And yes, I shower daily.  layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

And why do you not shampoo the hair on a daily basis?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> And why do you not shampoo the hair on a daily basis?



Good grief!  Because it doesn't need it.  I don't want dry hair.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmm, perhaps your shampoo is your problem...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy, I don't stick my hair in manure or dirt and it's not teenage oily.  It's simply not dirty every day. 

Any thought-provoking questions?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, do you get pedicures or tend to your own toenails?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

I do not get pedicures.  My toenails are 6 inches long.

Anybody have some other types of questions?  Please??!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 9, 2016)

If there is a heaven and you find yourself at the pearly gates, what would you like to hear God say as he/she greets you?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmm, guess you are used to going barefoot in Thailand...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> If there is a heaven and you find yourself at the pearly gates, what would you like to hear God say as he/she greets you?



I'm not religious and not sure there is a heaven, but if there is I hope She says "You could have done better.  But welcome anyway."

Edit:  actually I'd like her to say all the free beer you want and you can eat chocolate and not get fat.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 9, 2016)

You are given a large sum of money, but the only stipulation is that _*you donate it all*_ to your top three favorite causes.  How would the money be distributed and why are those causes important to you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, guess you are used to going barefoot in Thailand...



Sandals.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 9, 2016)

I was quite interested in questions on your teeth...

Have you had any root-canal fillings?

(Only joking!).


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 9, 2016)

If Scotland has another referendum on independence,  don't you think it would be right and proper for the English to have the same?   We are all part of the same Union after all is said and done.

I would vote against Scotland breaking away.


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 9, 2016)

If you could go back into history,  who would you most like to meet?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow!  Three questions in a row!  Get your thinking cap on!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> I was quite interested in questions on your teeth...
> 
> Have you had any root-canal fillings?
> 
> (Only joking!).



No, but I lost count how many crowns I have.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> If Scotland has another referendum on independence,  don't you think it would be right and proper for the English to have the same?   We are all part of the same Union after all is said and done.
> 
> I would vote against Scotland breaking away.



I will vote for independence for Scotland as I did the first time.  Who is England going to be independent from - Wales and NI??


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> If you could go back into history,  who would you most like to meet?



That's tough.  There are many.  I'd like to meet William Wallace and get the real scoop.


----------



## Ina (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot, having traveled to so many places, what is the most universal behavior you have noticed of the indiginus people's?


----------



## Hanfonius (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I will vote for independence for Scotland as I did the first time.  Who is England going to be independent from - Wales and NI??



No,  I meant shouldn't the other countries in the United Kingdom have a referendum as to whether Scotland should be able to leave the union.

Can you imagine your home State becoming an independent country in the US?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ina said:


> Ameriscot, having traveled to so many places, what is the most universal behavior you have noticed of the indiginus people's?



I have found the Thai people and Ugandan people very friendly and helpful to foreigners.  And Ugandans were extremely curious about life in the western world.  Curiously, both cultures do not display a lot of anger in public.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Hanfonius said:


> No,  I meant shouldn't the other countries in the United Kingdom have a referendum as to whether Scotland should be able to leave the union.
> 
> Can you imagine your home State becoming an independent country in the US?



No, only Scotland should have a say on whether they leave or stay.  What the rest of the UK thinks is irrelevant.  

Scotland is hardly the same as a state in the US.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Now that that is out of the way let's get back to the important stuff.  Do you use nail polish?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

No, Ralphy I do not.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Blimey Ameriscot, you are getting a right 'grilling' here, and going down a bomb!
Nice one.
Now then.

Do you like cooking?
Are you a good cook?
If so, what do you like to cook?
And what is your favourite dish?

Four in one, but all about the same subject, so they flow.
I think!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> You are given a large sum of money, but the only stipulation is that _*you donate it all*_ to your top three favorite causes.  How would the money be distributed and why are those causes important to you?



Missed this one.

1.  The majority would go to a fund for university scholarships for rural Ugandan girls who have proven themselves academically.   Why?  Because I lived in Uganda for 2 years and saw how unfair education is for those who are poor.  We, with some help from family and friends, put a girl through unversity.  
2.  I've never thought about any other charities since being in Uganda.  I have little faith in many charities who keep too much of the donations for 'administration'.  However, I'd probably give to Oxfam which spends more on where's it's intended to go.  
3.  I'd do something to help Syrian refugee families.  Don't know what or how.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Blimey Ameriscot, you are getting a right 'grilling' here, and going down a bomb!
> Nice one.
> Now then.
> 
> ...



Cooking is generally a chore although I don't mind baking.
I'm okay as a cook, but not very creative.  
My husband likes to cook and makes about 99% of the dinners.
I am good at making carrot and coriander soup though, and veggie pasta with Quorn. 
Too many favourites.  One would be Thai red curry.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ralphy, I don't stick my hair in manure or dirt and it's not teenage oily.  It's simply not dirty every day.
> 
> *Any thought-provoking questions?*



O.K. then Ameriscot.
If YOU ruled the World, what would you do with it ?
To perhaps help you, this is what Tony Bennett would do...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie,other than a stepdaughter,do you have any other kids?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> O.K. then Ameriscot.
> If you ruled the World, what would you do with it ?
> To perhaps help you, this is what Tony Bennett would do...



There would be no hate, no war, no hunger, no poverty, no religion as it causes too much trouble, no global warming, no Trump.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Annie,other than a stepdaughter,do you have any other kids?



I have two sons in the US.  One has two daughters.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie, what birth order were you in your family? How has your position shaped your life? I ask because I am the oldest and the only girl. I think being oldest made me bossy and being the only girl made me like to hang with males better than with females.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> There would be no hate, no war, no hunger, no poverty, no religion as it causes too much trouble, no global warming, no Trump.



Thank you Ameriscot.
I agree with you on 6 out of 7 there!

On that theme, and after all you did ask for thought provoking questions...

If YOU ruled this forum, what would you do with it?

Have to go for lunch now to get out of the way! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Annie, what birth order were you in your family? How has your position shaped your life? I ask because I am the oldest and the only girl. I think being oldest made me bossy and being the only girl made me like to hang with males better than with females.



I am second of 4 - 2 girls then 2 boys.  The oldest and youngest in my family are leaders.  I am not. I found it hard to be a middle child.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you Ameriscot.
> I agree with you on 6 out of 7 there!
> 
> On that theme, and after all you did ask for thought provoking questions...
> ...




I think I'll bow out of this question.  

As for thought- provoking, I only meant different than questions on if I floss my teeth!


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 9, 2016)

Also, Annie, if you could go back and have a conversation with your twelve year old self what is the one mistake you would advise her of so she could avoid it and what is the one best thing you can tell her the future holds for her?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Do you bite your nails?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Also, Annie, if you could go back and have a conversation with your twelve year old self what is the one mistake you would advise her of so she could avoid it and what is the one best thing you can tell her the future holds for her?



12 was difficult. We had moved states and I was the new kid in school.  I would tell myself to figure out what career I would like and to go to college instead of getting married.  What the future holds would be different than what became so I can't answer that.  But things turned out well in the end.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Do you bite your nails?



I bit my nails until I was about 25.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie, would you ever consider moving back to live in the U.S. full-time? If so, why? If not, why not?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Annie, would you ever consider moving back to live in the U.S. full-time? If so, why? If not, why not?



No.  I love where I live now.  I feel at home here.  On a practical note I would never give up the NHS.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie,where haven't you traveled to that you would like to visit?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Annie,where haven't you traveled to that you would like to visit?



New Zealand, Germany (only went through it on a coach), Namibia, Myanmar, Cambodia, the southwest US, maybe a train trip through Canada.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie,how old did you retire and what was life like before retirement?


----------



## Ina (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot, if at your present age your doctor told you that you were going to have twins, what would be reaction?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Annie,how old did you retire and what was life like before retirement?



I was 55 when I 'stopped working'. My husband had retired and he wanted to volunteer in Africa, so I quit my job and we went to Uganda for two years.  When we came back I didn't want to work, so I didn't.  

For the 7 years I lived in Scotland before that I first did temp clerical jobs, then I got tired of offices and for the final 3 years I worked part-time as companion/carer for elderly in sheltered housing (semi-independant).  Since my husband was a headmaster he got all the school holidays and that's when we would travel.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ina said:


> Ameriscot, if at your present age your doctor told you that you were going to have twins, what would be reaction?



LOL, ain't gonna happen.  I'm 64 and haven't been able to have kids since I was 40.  So it would be a miracle.  I like my freedom to travel when I want, kids would put a crimp in that.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

That is awesome,I was also thinking about goin into elder care but my French is not good enough.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That is awesome,I was also thinking about goin into elder care but my French is not good enough.



I did enjoy it.  I loved listening to stories about living here during the war, etc from Scottish ladies.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I think I'll bow out of this question.
> 
> As for thought- provoking, I only meant different than questions on if I floss my teeth!



Fair enough.
Just remember though, when it is my turn in that chair, please don't ask me that question either! 

Are you into gadgets such as IPads or whatever?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Fair enough.
> Just remember though, when it is my turn in that chair, please don't ask me that question either!
> 
> Are you into gadgets such as IPads or whatever?



Ok.  I won't.

I have an ipod, laptop, tablet, smartphone, but no ipad.  And a DSLR camera if that counts.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie, has anything in your younger life impacted you to the point of opinion change on a particular subject?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Annie, has anything in your younger life impacted you to the point of opinion change on a particular subject?



I can't think of anything specific but my opinions on many things changed from, say, my 20's to now.  My mind became more and more open the older I got.


----------



## Lon (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie--   What got you to Uganda?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Lon said:


> Annie--   What got you to Uganda?



My husband volunteered at an NGO to train teachers there at a teachers' college.  So we lived there for 2 years.  There were a lot of inconveniences and I did get homesick, but I loved it.  Never regretted going for a minute.  For being on the equator the weather was lovely.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie, if you could have a one on one dinner with any celebrity or political figure, who would it be and why would you choose this person?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Annie, if you could have a one on one dinner with any celebrity or political figure, who would it be and why would you choose this person?



Bob, I'll have to think about this one and reply in the morning.  It's after 10pm and the whisky/honey/lemon I drank for my nasty cold is putting me to sleep.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 9, 2016)

Feel better, Annie.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Bob, I'll have to think about this one and reply in the morning.  It's after 10pm and the whisky/honey/lemon I drank for my nasty cold is putting me to sleep.



So in view of the fact that you have a lousy cold, I will ask you a nice easy one to start off your day.

Did you get a good night's sleep Annie?
Are you feeling better today?
Did the whisky/honey/lemon drink work?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Annie, if you could have a one on one dinner with any celebrity or political figure, who would it be and why would you choose this person?



Pope Francis.  I'm an ex-catholic but I love some of what he says.  I would want to discuss some of the things he's said that I agree with and also ask why the church refuses to see that birth control is necessary.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> So in view of the fact that you have a lousy cold, I will ask you a nice easy one to start off your day.
> 
> Did you get a good night's sleep Annie?
> Are you feeling better today?
> Did the whisky/honey/lemon drink work?



Thanks.  I was parked on the sofa all day yesterday which is why I was anwering questions so quickly.  I slept well in between coughing fits.  Yes that concoction works well to ease a cough, but then you have to keep drinking more of it as the effects don't last long enough.  One can get drunk doing this.  layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks.  I was parked on the sofa all day yesterday which is why I was *anwering* questions so quickly.  I slept well in between coughing fits.  Yes that concoction works well to ease a cough, but then you have to keep drinking more of it as the effects don't last long enough.  One can get drunk doing this.  layful:



Nice one Annie, and whatever turns you on is good.
Now then, please allow me to be a little bit cheeky and ask two short questions, which only requires two short answers.

1. Do you ever use a spell checker? layful:
2. On holiday do you ever go topless?






Thanking you in anxious anticipation!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Nice one Annie, and whatever turns you on is good.
> Now then, please allow me to be a little bit cheeky and ask two short questions, which only requires two short answers.
> 
> 1. Do you ever use a spell checker? layful:
> ...



Well, well, it's about time you got out of bed!  

1.  Rarely.  When I have spelling mistakes it's just typos, not that I can't spell something.  
2.  Not yet.  I do wear a bikini in Thailand, but it's illegal to go topless or bottomless.  If we went to a place with nude beaches I'd do it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Do you have tan lines?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Do you have tan lines?



Although I don't intentionally try to tan and use sunscreen, it's impossible to avoid tan lines when you are out in the sun almost every day for 3 months.

And, no, Ralphy, I'm not uploading any photos with or without a bikini!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

No photos?  How cruel, very cruel...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Although I don't intentionally try to tan and use sunscreen, it's impossible to avoid tan lines when you are out in the sun almost every day for 3 months.
> 
> And, no, Ralphy, I'm not uploading any photos with or without a bikini!



..not really...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes, really!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> ...  One can get drunk doing this.  layful:



So we have a drunken Annie today answering questions - what a stroke of genius!

Okay, Annie, I have a question for you  - G6$#ko9  Hdty^73( 3">Js8T ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> So we have a drunken Annie today answering questions - what a stroke of genius!
> 
> Okay, Annie, I have a question for you  - G6$#ko9  Hdty^73( 3">Js8T ?



My reply in Thai:


สิ่งที่ มีเพศสัมพันธ์ ที่คุณพูดถึง


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2016)

Go binary Philly, I know you can.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2016)

Annie, if you could own a second home anywhere in the world all expenses paid, where would it be?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> My reply in Thai:
> 
> 
> สิ่งที่ มีเพศสัมพันธ์ ที่คุณพูดถึง



Well played, m'Lady - well played.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, if you could own a second home anywhere in the world all expenses paid, where would it be?



Hmmm....difficult choices.  Either a house with pool in Thailand, an apartment on the Thames in London, or a 15th century house in a village in the Dordogne in France.  

Can I have all 3??  Please please?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

What about a mansion in Newport?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2016)

Annie, your fairy mermaid grants your wish, you may have all three houses, plus two more wishes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> What about a mansion in Newport?



Sure, that would be okay!  My brother could live in it when we aren't visiting.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 10, 2016)

I said I wouldn't do this, but I have to confess that I had a peek at your profile.
Nice one to, and I can see that you have been around. 
I noted that you are obviously very interested in buddhism.

Can you tell us why that is, and what do you get out of it?

PS
I agree with Ken.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, your fairy mermaid grants your wish, you may have all three houses, plus two more wishes.



Very generous!  You're my favourite mermaid!  :love_heart:   Wish #2:  lots of money.  Wish #3:  Trump does not get elected.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2016)

Waving my wand madly, Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I said I wouldn't do this, but I have to confess that I had a peek at your profile.
> Nice one to, and I can see that you have been around.
> I noted that you are obviously very interested in buddhism.
> 
> ...




Buddhism is a philosophy of peace, mindfulness, non-judgementalism.  I find that when I get serious and regularly meditate, practice mindfulness, and read Buddhist books that I have a much higher tolerance for a**holes.  If I was practicing it now I might not have the urge to kick the tv when I see a certain wannabee politician on it.  

What kind of pics do you want (aside from bikini ones)?  I must have hundreds of photos on this forum already - Thailand, Scotland, Australia.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Waving my wand madly, Annie!




Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Tons of my photos here:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/16516-Annie-s-Adventures


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Buddhism is a philosophy of peace, mindfulness, non-judgementalism.  I find that when I get serious and regularly meditate, practice mindfulness, and read Buddhist books that I have a much higher tolerance for a**holes.  If I was practicing it now I might not have the urge to kick the tv when I see a certain wannabee politician on it.
> 
> What kind of pics do you want (aside from bikini ones)?  I must have hundreds of photos on this forum already - Thailand, Scotland, Australia.....



Cracking post, and thank you for your very interesting answers. I didn't know any of that.
Like I said though, for the purpose of this thread, I haven't looked at profiles, preferring for the moment to just read what people have to say about themselves here. Not really bovvered about bikini ones, just me being cheeky, but anything from Thailand would be very nice.
Have never been there.

Ahhhh.
Just looking now at link  thank you!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

In the Photography area I have a lot of albums from our bike rides:  here's a few

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/15568-Bike-rides-from-our-week-long-trip

and here

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/15827-More-bike-rides-Isle-of-Bute-amp-Glasgow


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Random pics Thailand just for Boozer:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 10, 2016)

Annie,those are beautiful and you are a great looking couple and shall I say you are a hot momma!



If you could suggest one book or one movie,which one would it be?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Annie,those are beautiful and you are a great looking couple and shall I say you are a hot momma!
> 
> 
> 
> If you could suggest one book or one movie,which one would it be?



Thanks, Vicky!!  

Oh dear, so many good books and movies!

Movie:  Shawshank Redemption

Book:  A Thousand Splendid Suns
(second choice:  First book in the Outlander series which lead me to read the next 7)


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, Vicky!!
> 
> Oh dear, so many good books and movies!
> 
> ...



That is my favorite movie,I don't knowww how many times I have seen it!

I have read outlander and the rest.

I have A Thousand Splendid Suns but have not read yet!

Thank you!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> That is my favorite movie,I don't knowww how many times I have seen it!
> 
> I have read outlander and the rest.
> 
> ...



You must read it!  Gripping and infuriating!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 10, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Annie,those are beautiful and *you are a great looking couple and shall I say you are a hot momma!*
> 
> 
> 
> If you could suggest one book or one movie,which one would it be?



WOW!
Yes Vicky.
I agree.
But the thing is.
I need Mothering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now then Annie.
Please sit down in a comfy chair, and take a coupla swigs of good old Scottish Whisky!

I know that you in the main are in Scotland.
How did you vote in the recent Scottish referendum on home rule which was supported by the Scottish National Party, and why?
And has anything happened since that vote to change your opinion now?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> WOW!
> Yes Vicky.
> I agree.
> But the thing is.
> ...



Actually I'm drinking Brewdog Punk IPA.....

I voted for independence.  I believe Scotland can do well all on its own.  Many Scots are tired of being ruled by London and by the Tories who don't give a crap about Scotland.  Fear that the vote would be yes had all the party leaders running up here the day before the vote to beg us to stay.  Cameron made all kinds of promises, then the day after the vote rescinded all of them.  Typical.  

Scotland wants to stay in the EU, on their own.  They want to make their own immigration rules, etc.  They want to choose who leads the country.  One thing that bothered me about independence is that Scotland would still keep the monarchy.  I'd prefer to become a republic. 

Have I changed my mind?  Hell no.  Even though I am a card carrying member of the Labour Party I voted for the SNP in the last election.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Actually I'm drinking Brewdog Punk IPA.....
> 
> I voted for independence.  I believe Scotland can do well all on its own.  Many Scots are tired of being ruled by London and by the Tories who don't give a crap about Scotland.  Fear that the vote would be yes had all the party leaders running up here the day before the vote to beg us to stay.  Cameron made all kinds of promises, then the day after the vote rescinded all of them.  Typical.
> 
> ...



Hi Annie.
And thank you for explaining your exact position there.
I found that very interesting.
Obviously it is inappropriate to get into a chat about it in your Hot Seat.
But still.
Cheers

Now then, I am going to watch Liverpool V Manchester United soccer on 8.05 GMT.

Do you like football, and if so.
Who do you support?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Annie.
> And thank you for explaining your exact position there.
> I found that very interesting.
> Obviously it is inappropriate to get into a chat about it in your Hot Seat.
> ...



Yes, I've come to enjoy football.  Locally, Celtic.  In the World Cup I am a true Scot and support anyone who is playing against England.  :grin:


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> There would be no hate, no war, no hunger, no poverty, no religion as it causes too much trouble, no global warming, no Trump.



:thumbsup1:Yes, yes, yes, yes, YES, yes, and YES!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 10, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> :thumbsup1:Yes, yes, yes, yes, YES, yes, and YES!



I better keep out of this one! layful:

But regarding political debate...

Do you watch the BBC Question Time program?
I am going to watch that in half an hour.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> :thumbsup1:Yes, yes, yes, yes, YES, yes, and YES!




Great minds thank alike!!


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Great minds thank alike!!



Thank you, Annie. I do consider myself to be more perceptive than most. I bow here before my better.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 10, 2016)

Annie, what kind of "aholic are you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> I better keep out of this one! layful:
> 
> But regarding political debate...
> 
> ...



We do like to watch Question Time.  But being that both of us are sick we will watch the replay tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Annie, what kind of "aholic are you?



Easy one.  A chocoholic. 

Off to bed now.  More good questions tomorrow I hope.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh! NO!!!
I see that tonight Question Time on BBC 1 is just starting.
And it is from DUNDEE! Discussing the EU right now.
Yikes!
Oh! NO!!! layful:

HELP!!!nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Oh! NO!!!
> I see that tonight Question Time on BBC 1 is just starting.
> And it is from DUNDEE! Discussing the EU right now.
> Yikes!
> ...



No no no, we are not discussing the EU!

My husband applied to be in the audience when it was in Glasgow, but didn't get in. 

Anyway, I'm up but still feel like hell.  Woke up coughing a LOT.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Mar 11, 2016)

Good morning Kenny .   You can add me to the list to see if you can find out anything else about me, you don't already know!! 
Let me know when my turn comes around!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2016)

Boozer, I think 48 hours is enough in the hotseat, don't you?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Boozer, I think 48 hours is enough in the hotseat, don't you?



Hi Annie.
I am fine with that just so long as you and the rest of the nominees are.
I tend to agree with you anyway, particularly as we have such a long list.
And even more so now Cheshire Cat wants to start purring on the chair, while having a saucer of milk! 

Right
Ralphy is next. Are you ready Ralphy?
Please indicate and I will start the new thread for your roasting! 

In the meantime Annie, please answer anything questions that come along if you are well enough for it..
I have been out all morning at the dentist, and other stuff.
Just gonna have some lunch now, and will check the situation out here a little later.

Annie.
A question.
How are you today, and particularly that cough of yours.

Take care.

KennyXX (both face cheeks) and a cuddle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2016)

Still coughing and sore nose but getting better.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Still coughing and sore nose but getting better.



I am pleased to hear that Annie.
Now then, one final question from me.

Is it alright for me to start a fresh Hot Seat thread by the name of...

Ralphy in The Hot Seat?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks, Gail.  

Yes, start a new thread for Ralphy.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, Gail.
> 
> Yes, start a new thread for Ralphy.



O.K. Annie
And thank you very much for all you did answering all of the many questions there.
You did a sterling job, and I for one feel that I know you so much better than I did before.






Right.
So let's bring on Ralphy for a roasting!


----------

